# Piedmont water level



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

The web site shows Piedmont already down 8 feet from summer pool. To me that means they must still be planning on doing the marina work. 8 feet low in down more than I have seen in years.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you look at the readings you will see that Piedmont is .25ft. above normal winter pool so they have 3 more feet of water to go yet....if they take it to the 8 ft. level they talked about


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Normal winter pool is 908 (5 ft. below summer). Since the lake will be 8 feet below this winter, normal winter pool is 905, which is the level now.


----------



## CDB (Jan 12, 2010)

Piedmont boat ramp and sea wall repair bids is due on 1/15/14.work should start appox. 30day later depends on how long it takes to get contracts signed.the contracted also is for parking lot improvements and blacktopping.work on marina building will be on is on separate contacted,as i understand.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

The Huntington report always shows the summer pool at 913. They are showing now 905. I think they are messing around with what they say is normal for winter for this year. It is 8 feet below summer pool right now.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pics of ramp/marina area and from the dam taken Sunday afternoon.


----------

